# MoYu teaching puzzles - Red Hat



## AbsoRuud (Jun 10, 2020)

I got this puzzle from MoYu store to try out. First of all, it's a teaching puzzle meant for children. So it's not meant to be a speedcube and for that matter it's not WCA legal at all, as you'll see in the picture. This puzzle consists of two parts. One part is a normal 3x3x3 and then the entire top layer is red. So basically, you could use this as an F2L trainer.

The only minor downside of this colour scheme is that they chose orange as the bottom colour, and not white. But this is only a minor downside, since there is nothing really negative about learning to solve the cube on orange cross. But for all of us white (or another colour) cross only people, it's an extra challenge. But perhaps it will motivate even experienced cubers to become colour neutral.

The cube looks like it's basically a MeiLong 3. Except on the red/upper layer the edges of the pieces are a little more rounded to appeal more to children's hands. It turns well, but it's on the flow side. Overshooting or anything won't happen on this cube.

Children should like it, with its bright colours and it's relatively easy to solve. I'm a notorious Roux user and even I managed to solve this puzzle relatively quickly. 

I have a video about this puzzle as well as the Double Skewb on my You Tube channel.


As you can see from the cute box with the bright colours, this cube is meant for children. 
What I found a very nice detail was the red hat on the box. 
Anyone would instantly know the name of the puzzle, without even knowing the language.

You can get the complete set (7 puzzles for only 26,99 including shipping) from MoYu store here - There are several different sets and some of the puzzles you can buy separately.


----------



## qwr (Jun 11, 2020)

Nice concept for F2L trainer that I wish GAN had when they made their Monster Go series

I found some other interesting ones here https://www.moyustore.com/collectio...ing-puzzle-series-magic-cube-volcano-pyraminx but not like the one shown

(Honestly when I read the title I thought the software company Red Hat was using cubing for their employees or something)


----------

